# I made Yoshi a staircase!!



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Hehe, Yoshi just *loves* being able to zoom up and down to get on the bed and then to her food again. She's so happy with it  Didn't take me too long to make, although it was a bit more pricey for the materials than I was anticipating >_< But that's because I insisted on this absolutely luxurious feeling fabric to cover the stairs. It's the softest stuff I've ever felt ^_^ Yoshi didn't like it when it wasn't covered, she slipped and I worried that if she fell it would really hurt on the corners of the wood. So I put padding on the stairs, and then covered them for her.

Here it is before I covered it:









And here it is finished:









I'm very pleased with how it came out, so is Yoshi!!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

:shock: Wow!!! That's impressive!!! Don't think I could have done a better job myself. :thumbright:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats beautiful! Good job!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow those are wonderful! I love the Hello Kitty covering! :love5:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow! That looks great


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

WOW I WANT!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that is cute! :shock:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

That's super awesome. You did such an excellent job. How long did that take you? 

Did you take a wood shop to learn the measurements? 

I love it.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that's wonderful  I need to show hubby & say hey look what a girl made maybe he'll feel compelled to make one then :lol:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, thanks everyone  Yeah I took a lot of shop in junior high, it was my favorite subject, but haven't really taken it since then. I always loved working with wood, so this was quite fun for me. I'd say it took under an hour to cut all the wood, about half an hour to assemble, and then another 40 minutes or so to cover it. So it wasn't too bad. Training Yoshi to use it is what took the longest. It was a couple days before she was comfortable going up and down.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

That is great. You should make and sell those, I know I would buy one like that...it would last forever!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have the same wood steps. How did you put the fabric on? I was going to just get some carpet and staple it on but yours looks much cuter. Great Job


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ oh where did you get the steps? I couldn't find anything remotely close to steps for dogs so I had to make them >_< I just covered them with a staple gun, it worked really well.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very well made!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

there so cool!

i have the same computer as you  :wave:


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

we made ours as well. I could not find the right size to get up to the bed that did'nt cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^^ Haha, I love this computer. No more PCs for me


----------

